# Which part is gold?



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

What part of an outboard is made of gold? $300 for a 2 hp Yamaha? 900 for a 7 yr. old 9.9 Merc? What's the deal? I can buy a runnig Chevy 350 for $300! Hell a pier liscence (sp) is only what? 300 a year? ( not sure about that)


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

They don't come cheap, that's for sure. $300 sounds pretty good for the Yama, and the Merc is probably in the ballpark depending on it's shape and amount of use.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

place calld dockside marine 8o4 # givm a call they had 6 old but rebilt motors 5 hrs for 300.00 thats in hanover air park [ out skirts of richmond :--->


----------



## rigger dave (Oct 4, 2001)

Down side of boats....you want to play, you got to pay. I'm still trying to come up with a creative way to get 10 grand together for a 130 four stroke. How much are kidney's going for these days? 

Dave


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Your kidney or somebody else's?


----------

